# New Albin Nimbus sailboat owner



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Old sailor, new (old) boat. It's a renovation project but got us through a season of sailing this year and currently under shrinkwrap where restoration has begun. It will stop in the spring for launch and sailing over the summer.

I'm expecting the total renovation to take 4 years.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Albin Nimbus "Grammyland" Annapolis, MD*

Great boat. Very distintive. We've owned ours for 7 yrs. Very fast .... don't tell the j boat boys they are going to get the butt kicked when the wind and wave pick up.

Lots of projects done and doing. Just remember it's suppose to be fun.

FYI Mike Kaufman the naval architecd lives and works in Annapolis.

Good luck and enjoy


----------

